# Duda con db9 en conexion con un max 232



## chaud5 (May 13, 2009)

primeramente me presento soy un estudiante de ingenieria electronica y por primera vez entre al tema de puertos, asi que les agredeceria bastante si me brindaran información ya que soy un completo novato en esto y no quiero dañar los circuitos ttl ya que son bastantes dificiles de conseguir por aca.

 se me ha pedido lo siguiente conectar el max232 a una pc mediante un db9, el max 232 llevara 4 capacitores, ademas de llevar un puente entre una salida y una entrada ttl (para visualizar datos?), mi pregunate es como se conectaria el db9? por que no creo que vaya a usar los 9 pines cierto?

gracias por su atensión


----------



## mabauti (May 13, 2009)

puedes hacer esta conexion


----------



## chaud5 (May 13, 2009)

muchas gracias lo analizare


----------



## mockba (May 23, 2009)

Una pregunta, yo también ando con el asunto de conectar un db9 a un circuito a través del max232... lo único es que yo encontré algo de información que maneja de otra forma los pines que salen de la PC. Supuestamente se hace un lazo o "loop" como lo llaman ellos, lo cual se hace para  que el puerto auto regule su "handshaking" o permisos de transmisión/recepción. El link es http://www.airborn.com.au/rs232.html.

¿Alguien ha probado algún circuito y puede decir si le ha funcionado?, también encontré éste diagrama que maneja en los pines 2 y 6 del max232 unos voltajes, ¿Alguien sabe para que son?... el link es http://www.geocities.com/alva_cesar/rs232/max232.html.

Saludos...


----------



## chaud5 (May 23, 2009)

Hola todos aqui estoy de regreso, el circuito ,me sirvio bastante, al principio estaba dando vueltas por leer solo el pinout del datasheet, para ya leyendo mas a fondo, vi por que el pin14 es para  recibir los datos, pin 13 es para mandar datos, y el puente se realiza el 11 con el 12,

el circuito de arriba funciona correctamente, es para conectar con la ipterminal de windows para poder teclear algo en pantalla, si sequita dicho puente de 11 a 12, deja de escribir en pantalla.


----------



## mockba (May 24, 2009)

No entiendo muy bien eso del puente entre el pin 11 y el 12. ¿Cuando construiste el circuito hiciste pruebas de algún tipo?... ¿Mandaste datos a la salida del puerto serial y los recirculaste hacia la propia entrada o algo así para poder verlos en pantalla?...

Me interesa establecer una comunicación half-duplex con microcontroladores, pero me inetersa como objetivo primario capturar datos digitales con la computadora y presentarlos en pantalla. Es por eso que me pregunto si en realidad se puede utilizar sólo la línea de entrada del puerto serial. Si tubiera un circuito que enviara una seria de caracteres al puerto, en teoría solo necesito esa línea ¿no es así?... en ese caso, ¿para qué sería el puente entre 11 y 12?.

Saludos... y gracias.


----------



## chaud5 (May 24, 2009)

En la pagina 7 del datasheet del max232 de la marca texas instruments, viene explicado por que el puente entre 11 y 12, en el caso del ciruito de arriba, un dato entra por el pin 13 (Dato que envia la pc) y este sale por el pin 12(salida TTL), como regresarle ese dato a la pc para que me muestre en pantalla?,  haciendo un puente con el pin 11 (entrada TTL) ya que este  sale pon el pin 14 que es transmitir datos.

Un dato  entra por el pin 13 y sale por la 12, para que vuelva a la pc se conecta 12 con 11,para que salga por la 14.
eSto namas es para comprobar el funcionamiento del max 232 de recibir y transmitir datos, todavia no conozco muy a fondo el max, pero es por ello que se usa un puente de 11 a 12


----------



## george.manson.69 (May 24, 2009)

hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro pero...y se de electronica...ya he hecho eso de la comunicacion serial entre la compu y el pic..en este caso de mi laptop y pic16f628a..lo sube al youtube este es el link

YouTube - COMUNICACION PIC A LAPTOP

yo use los pines 10 y 9 para la compu...y los 7 y 8 para el pic...no tuve ningun problema al usarlo,,
lo programe en ccs c, no tuve problemas...si tienen alguna duda...conmucho gusto...


----------



## george.manson.69 (May 24, 2009)

ups en alo anterior use el 10 y 9 para el pic y 7 y 8 para la pc disculpen


----------

